# Improving Food



## bookslover (Jul 17, 2022)

Seen on the internet recently: "The best way to improve the taste of oatmeal is to have bacon and eggs instead."

I highly approve of this comment.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tallifer (Jul 17, 2022)

Take in this in the same mischievous, trouble-making spirit: "When I was a child, I thought as a child... " Grow up and eat your vegetables (and deny the gluttonous tyranny of your belly and taste buds.) Also, exercise responsible Dominion of the earth and prioritize Nature's health above your own self-indulgence. <grins>


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jul 17, 2022)

Hey, I _like_ oatmeal, (though bacon is good too).


----------



## arapahoepark (Jul 17, 2022)

LadyCalvinist said:


> Hey, I _like_ oatmeal, (though bacon is good too).


If there is an oatmeal that tastes like peaches and cream why not bacon flavored?


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Jul 17, 2022)

Trent, I hope that someone, somewhere, is working on that.


----------



## SeanPatrickCornell (Jul 17, 2022)

I like to add crumbled sausage or bacon to my oatmeal. Makes it savory.


----------



## Phil D. (Jul 17, 2022)

When any good food needs just that little something extra - add bacon...
When a food is already absolutely perfect - add bacon!


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 17, 2022)

MODERATING I understand this post is lighthearted more than a specific recipe, but I am moving it to the Iron Chef forum because it fits better there. That forum is closed on the Lord's day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bookslover (Jul 18, 2022)

Also: I saw at the grocery store - spaghetti made from spinach. That will be a tall glass of "No!" in response.

Reactions: Amen 1


----------



## jwithnell (Jul 18, 2022)

It's the chick-pea pasta that has me scratching my head.


----------



## RaderSDG00 (Jul 18, 2022)

bookslover said:


> Also: I saw at the grocery store - spaghetti made from spinach. That will be a tall glass of "No!" in response.


That still sounds better than those "zoodles" (zucchini noodles)


----------



## Edward (Jul 18, 2022)

LadyCalvinist said:


> Hey, I _like_ oatmeal, (though bacon is good too).


Oatmeal tastes great - if you dump enough brown sugar on it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## therussellhome (Jul 18, 2022)

Edward said:


> Oatmeal tastes great - if you dump enough brown sugar on it.


Now I'm craving brown sugar & crumbled bacon oatmeal.


----------



## Physeter (Aug 1, 2022)

jwithnell said:


> It's the chick-pea pasta that has me scratching my head.


Uhh Noo! Give me extra thin spaghetti instead.

I'll take the bacon over oatmeal.


----------

